# the way the interveiw works. (question)



## whelton44 (24 Jul 2008)

Hey everyone quick question at the navy reserve unit i'm going to theres only 1 diver position open and i worked with one of the recruiters about it scince i was scuba quallified and such, but a friend of mine went in and he applied for it becasue its the only spot at the unit left now .

Question he has his interview tomorrow mines next thursday, do they wait till all the interviews are done and then decide who the best choice would be or what?

Sorry if this has been asked before i wasnt able to find any other posts.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jul 2008)

it is easier for people to understand and reply to your question if you use punctuation and if you use the spell check to that way they know where your sentence ends and starts can you try to restructure your sentence and paragraph some so its easier to read


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jul 2008)

whelton44 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone.  I have a quick question about the navy reserve unit I'm going to.   There is only 1 diver position open and I worked (talked) with one of the recruiters about it since i was scuba qualified and such.  But a friend of mine went in and he applied for it because it is the only spot at the unit left.   Now my question is this; he has his interview tomorrow, and mine is next Thursday.  Do they wait until all the interviews are done and then decide who the best choice would be or what?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before I wasn't able to find any other posts.



 8)


----------



## Joe Something (9 Aug 2008)

I have a question (or two) regarding the interview process.  Do I have to wear a suit and tie, is it absolutely neccessary?  Another one regarding the 'Preparing for your Interview' sheet they supply to you.  Will they ask you these exact questions or is it just a general guideline to help prepare for things they may ask you? i find these questions to be silly and unanswerable take for example the first question..."Write a description of the occupation that you are interested in, including some of the duties and where you may be employed."
My thoughts/answer to this; Naturally, having never had said occupation it would be impossible for me to say what exactly i would be doing or where i may be employed.  I mean, im not an idiot certainly i can imagine possibilities but come on I cant read minds nor the future (100% accurately) and therefore i cannot answer such a direct question with a direct answer.  Get my drift? and so when it asks "How will you manage the more difficult aspects of this occupation?" i can only think..'Easily, without absolute power.'..Honestly, i can only answer these questions with more questions and borderline smartass remarks, don't get me wrong, I'm intelligent and dedicated to obtaining my desired carreer path in the army but, yeah can i really expect them to ask these questions during the interview? if so the interviewer might believe im an alien sent here to undermine and annoy.. which probably isnt a good thing.  Anyways I'd just like to know and not too vaguely what to expect as far as the sort of questions i'll probably be asked and the amount of time the interview may take. (also, excuse my poor grammar)


----------



## Snafu-Bar (9 Aug 2008)

Treat it like the last job interview you wish to ever have to sit though.

 Dress for success, and be your self. Ask questions about the things your not sure about and go with the flow.




Cheers.


----------



## Joe Something (9 Aug 2008)

To me, "dress for succes" includes mild ninja gear, lots of pockets.  Thanks for the insight! (sarcasm rocks.)


----------



## George Wallace (9 Aug 2008)

Joe Something said:
			
		

> To me, "dress for succes" includes mild ninja gear, lots of pockets.  Thanks for the insight! (sarcasm rocks.)



Attitude.   :

Sarcasm does rock.  Hope it doesn't hit you on the way out.  Your attitude doesn't seem quite right to let you in.  Something that they will determine during the interview.   ;D


----------



## danchapps (9 Aug 2008)

I think what they are looking for is for you to have some knowledge of the trade before you head into the interview. That's not to say they want you to be an expert, but a little research into the job helps. When I went in for my interview last year the PO thought I knew more about the MSE Op trade than Supply Tech, so he switched them on the application. I still wound up in Supply, but you see where I'm going right? As for dress, it is summer, so I'd wear some nice shoes (preferably not runners), clean pants (no holes, preferably not denim) and a golf shirt/collared shirt. Those of course are only suggestions, but the better you look, the better they think of you I believe.


----------



## lennoj (9 Aug 2008)

Joe Something said:
			
		

> I have a question (or two) regarding the interview process.  Do I have to wear a suit and tie, is it absolutely neccessary?  Another one regarding the 'Preparing for your Interview' sheet they supply to you.  Will they ask you these exact questions or is it just a general guideline to help prepare for things they may ask you? i find these questions to be silly and unanswerable take for example the first question..."Write a description of the occupation that you are interested in, including some of the duties and where you may be employed."



You should consider your interview as a semi-formal interview at least. I strongly recommend dress pants (freshly dry cleaned), and a dress shirt minimal. You are not being interviewed by McDonalds to be their numero uno burger flipper (no pun intended). 

As far as questions go on the practice sheet, the design is to see how interested you are and committed to the trade(s) you have selected.

Tips to "Impress"

- Dress nicely/professional, no wrinkles in your dress as Chapeski mentioned.
- Research the trade(s) in which you are applying for, visit some of the local unit websites and read up on their formation and history.
- Use queens english
- Show interest and enthusiasm
- Ask questions 

You don't have to be a perfect model candidate, but if you show some professionalism, sincerity, and most of all - respect, it will work in your favour.

Good luck,


----------



## SteveQ (10 Aug 2008)

lennoj said:
			
		

> You should consider your interview as a semi-formal interview at least. I strongly recommend dress pants (freshly dry cleaned), and a dress shirt minimal. You are not being interviewed by McDonalds to be their numero uno burger flipper (no pun intended).
> 
> As far as questions go on the practice sheet, the design is to see how interested you are and committed to the trade(s) you have selected.
> 
> ...





This should be pinned if its not already.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Aug 2008)

SteveQ said:
			
		

> This should be pinned if its not already.



It doesn't have to be. The majority of, if not all, this stuff has been answered numerous time and is found by doing a simple search.

A place to start for those that are 'search' challenged. http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search2

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Joe Something (13 Aug 2008)

I failed my interview.. apparently i have all the right stuff and they definitely want me back for another interview in a few monthes, i guess i didnt sell myself well enough, "all the right stuff" just didnt answer their stupid questions with the stupid answers they were looking for.   What a f***ing nuisance it is dealing with humans these days..i mean really.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (13 Aug 2008)

There are no stupid questions in life.... only stupid answers!

 Good luck on your next endevour.

Cheers.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2008)

Joe Something said:
			
		

> I failed my interview.. apparently i have all the right stuff and they definitely want me back for another interview in a few monthes, i guess i didnt sell myself well enough, "all the right stuff" *just didnt answer their stupid questions with the stupid answers they were looking for.   What a f***ing nuisance it is dealing with humans these days*..i mean really.



"All the right stuff" amounts to nothing if you are perceived to have an attitude problem such as what appears to be displayed in this post. :


----------



## kincanucks (13 Aug 2008)

Joe Something said:
			
		

> I failed my interview.. apparently i have all the right stuff and they definitely want me back for another interview in a few monthes, i guess i didnt sell myself well enough, "all the right stuff" just didnt answer their stupid questions with the stupid answers they were looking for.   What a f***ing nuisance it is dealing with humans these days..i mean really.



Please maintain that attitude for the next interview.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Aug 2008)

Joe Something said:
			
		

> I failed my interview.. apparently i have all the right stuff and they definitely want me back for another interview in a few monthes, i guess i didnt sell myself well enough, "all the right stuff" just didnt answer their stupid questions with the stupid answers they were looking for.   What a f***ing nuisance it is dealing with humans these days..i mean really.



Being disappointed is understandable.  Reacting like a kid who didn't get the toy they wanted at Christmas is not likely understandable.  Pick yourself up, dust yourself off, ask yourself some hard questions (what could I have done better?), learn from it, and get yourself back in there.

Its not only for getting IN the CF that you will be interviewed.  I recently applied for an occupational transfer to a 'remuster only' trade.  I prep'd for it, reading as much info as I could on the trade, talking to a Sgt from both 'communities' for some time, I gleamed every bit of info from every source I could, so I wouldn't be blilnded by any questions.  I had 18 years in the CF at the time.  Dress of the day was the required dress (CADPAT);  I wore 3B (think CF dress pants, short sleeve AF "dress" shirt with ribbons).  I brought the binder with all the info, sectioned off and labelled, as a reference as to where I had gotten info.  Why so much effort?  Because I wanted them (Personnel Selection Officers) to take my application as seriously as I wanted it.  From my take, they have 3 things they can assess you on;  past performance, appearance and conduct, and knowledge.  

Moral of the story?  Always be prepared to put your best foot forward.

Thats my advice; it worked for me.  I got the offer for occupational transfer, so now its a matter of 'when' not 'if'.

My 2 cents...


----------



## danchapps (13 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Dress of the day was the required dress (CADPAT);  I wore 3B (think CF dress pants, short sleeve AF "dress" shirt with ribbons).  I brought the binder with all the info, sectioned off and labeled, as a reference as to where I had gotten info.  Why so much effort?  Because I wanted them (Personnel Selection Officers) to take my application as seriously as I wanted it.  From my take, they have 3 things they can assess you on;  past performance, appearance and conduct, and knowledge.
> 
> Moral of the story?  Always be prepared to put your best foot forward.



Joe Something,

As my QL3 course director told us, pretty well ever time he saw us, first impressions are EVERYTHING. Yes, very important is looking and acting professional, as well as showing you want to be doing the job. I'm not sure what happened in your interview, but as was said before, learn from the experience and build on it. As well, I personally didn't think the questions were stupid, nor the PO that was interviewing me. In fact,I was nervous as could be in my interview, and it was 2 1/2 hours long. It was kind of intimidating when the kid that went in before me was only in for 10 minutes, and when my turn comes up the PO suggests using the washroom first, it's going to be a while. In fact, I wanted to do so well my head felt numb afterwards. These interviews are designed to weed out those that may seem, undesirable. I'm not saying you aren't desirable for the job, but you need to remember that in the long run peoples lives are on the line, and they want to make sure the folks with the right stuff make it.

Sorry if that was a bit long winded, but it's my take on it.


----------



## apache2001 (14 Aug 2008)

Joe Something said:
			
		

> I failed my interview.. apparently i have all the right stuff and they definitely want me back for another interview in a few monthes, i guess i didnt sell myself well enough, "all the right stuff" just didnt answer their stupid questions with the stupid answers they were looking for.   What a f***ing nuisance it is dealing with humans these days..i mean really.



With these few words I sense a different attitude in you Joe Something. Remember an interview exactly starts the moment you come in contact with your interviewer.  Reflect on yourself and be at your best next time which is what I wish for you.


----------



## 2 Cdo (14 Aug 2008)

Joe Something said:
			
		

> I failed my interview.. apparently i have all the right stuff and they definitely want me back for another interview in a few monthes, i guess i didnt sell myself well enough, "all the right stuff" just didnt answer their stupid questions with the stupid answers they were looking for.   What a f***ing nuisance it is dealing with humans these days..i mean really.



Wow, I can't believe you failed a "stupid" interview filled with "stupid" questions that you gave the wrong "stupid" answers too. :

If it is such a nuisance dealing with people maybe it's time to reassess whether you should join the CF.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Aug 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't believe you failed a "stupid" interview filled with "stupid" questions that you gave the wrong "stupid" answers too. :
> 
> If it is such a nuisance dealing with people maybe it's time to reassess whether you should join the CF.



Agreed.  It will get worse long before it gets better.


----------



## danchapps (14 Aug 2008)

And just when it gets better someone gets transfered/posted that makes things worse again. Ups and downs, if one can't handle the interview process than one can't hack the job. Sorry, I calls em like I see em. Positive attitude is the only way to make it in the CF.


----------



## whelton44 (25 Aug 2008)

so my interview was not at all what i expected , i went in thinking i was gonna be asked a ton of questions i was asked maby 3 then told my pt test would be in 6 days guess it aint to hard after all.


----------



## apache2001 (26 Aug 2008)

whelton44 said:
			
		

> so my interview was not at all what i expected , i went in thinking i was gonna be asked a ton of questions i was asked maby 3 then told my pt test would be in 6 days guess it aint to hard after all.


 

Its always better to be prepared than showing up and knowing nothing at all.  Good luck to your PT.


----------



## whelton44 (26 Aug 2008)

thanks . its tomrrow so im pretty pumped


----------



## kincanucks (26 Aug 2008)

Reserve interviews are suppose to be short.


----------



## whelton44 (3 Sep 2008)

so i got my call today i get enrolled monday the 8th !


----------



## kadrury (4 Sep 2008)

congrats on getting enrolled. where are you going to bmq? borden or st jean?


----------



## kincanucks (4 Sep 2008)

kadrury said:
			
		

> congrats on getting enrolled. where are you going to bmq? borden or st jean?



Reserve read the thread.


----------



## whelton44 (4 Sep 2008)

pretty sure itd be bordan then if theres time the eviromental course in either in halifax or esquimalt would be my next stop for 3 weeks , but thats next summer i hope , im just excited to finally be part of it ive been waiting for a really long time i have so much respect for the men and woman who serve our country in every way big and small and  it feels good to know i can now serve alongside them .

 thanks


----------

